

Are Facebook and Twitter Bad for your Information Diet? - cjoh
http://infovegan.com/2010/07/07/are-facebook-and-twitter-bad-for-your-information-diet/

======
adam_albrecht
Of course they are. Every few weeks, I make an effort to un-follow a few
people on twitter. Either because they post too much or because their posts
aren't particularly interesting to me

